# Mortar & Pestle



## Barb (Aug 2, 2020)

This is a segmented walnut and maple mortar and pestle someone ordered in this particular shape. I wouldn't have normally done this shape because I usually make things hard on myself but I like how simple it is and the way it turned out. I especially like the finish. 

I used Doctor's Woodshop Walnut Oil & Wax Woodturning Finish that @Brandon Sloan recommended. I didn't use any sanding sealer and only 2 coats of the finish. It left a very nice shine between satin and semi-gloss. I have a feeling I'll be using this quite often.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice! I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 2, 2020)

That's great Barb! Was the challenge we had an inspiration to make a new one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 2, 2020)

Excellent work Barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2020)

Classic! Very well done! Like the recommendation on the finish. I will definitely need to try it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 2, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> That's great Barb! Was the challenge we had an inspiration to make a new one?


No, a friend of mine asked me to make this for her and she supplied a pic of what she wanted. :)


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 2, 2020)

Eye catching. Just out of curiosity, did you not use sanding sealer because this is a food product? And what sanding sealer do you usually use? I don't use any on reel seat inserts because they're stabilized for water resistance. Would a sanding sealer hold up if the wood is immersed in water once in awhile?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 2, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Eye catching. Just out of curiosity, did you not use sanding sealer because this is a food product? And what sanding sealer do you usually use? I don't use any on reel seat inserts because they're stabilized for water resistance. Would a sanding sealer hold up if the wood is immersed in water once in awhile?


I almost always use Mylands cellulose sanding sealer but I didn’t want to for this since it’s going to be used and I didn’t know if the sealer would be forced into the herbs and spices being crushed up or not. I don’t have enough experience with testing out how well wood would hold up in water by only using sanding sealer. I would hazard a guess and say that an occasional dunking should be ok if it’s dried off right away.


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 2, 2020)

Beautiful Barb, my favorite thing about that finish is how it sets up on the piece after letting it sit overnight. It feels durable, and with little effort.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 2, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Beautiful Barb, my favorite thing about that finish is how it sets up on the piece after letting it sit overnight. It feels durable, and with little effort.


It really does. :)


----------



## trc65 (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice job Barb! Really like the accent stripes against the walnut. Love the warm colors you got with the finish.

I've not used the Doctors finish, the shipping east costs as much as the product itself. I do have a bottle of generic walnut oil with "micro encapsulated" carnuba that I've used some and really like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 3, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Nice job Barb! Really like the accent stripes against the walnut. Love the warm colors you got with the finish.
> 
> I've not used the Doctors finish, the shipping east costs as much as the product itself. I do have a bottle of generic walnut oil with "micro encapsulated" carnuba that I've used some and really like.


Thank you! It sounds pretty much like the same stuff. I like using some of the other finishes I have but the walnut and wax and is just easier with fewer steps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Aug 3, 2020)

Great job Barb, love the look and the finish. 

Speaking of finishes, it is very common for folks to be concerned about finishes and what is "food safe" etc. According to finishing expert Bob Flexner, all finishes are food safe once they have *cured*. Polyurethane varnish does not present any known hazard. However, no finish is food safe until it has fully *cured*. The rule of thumb for full *curing* is 30 days at room temperature (65- to 75- degrees F)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 3, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Great job Barb, love the look and the finish.
> 
> Speaking of finishes, it is very common for folks to be concerned about finishes and what is "food safe" etc. According to finishing expert Bob Flexner, all finishes are food safe once they have *cured*. Polyurethane varnish does not present any known hazard. However, no finish is food safe until it has fully *cured*. The rule of thumb for full *curing* is 30 days at room temperature (65- to 75- degrees F)


I've read that before. The 30 days doesn't apply to everything though, does it? I mean the reason why I prefer to use finishes with beeswax and oil is because the customer can use it immediately without the wait. Or am I wrong in assuming this? I've sold bowls and given away pepper mills that had epoxy in them but it was only after I held onto them for a few weeks. And I still wouldn't feel right about selling a mortar with epoxy or polyurethane on the inside even after waiting a month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 3, 2020)

Beautiful turning, Barb. I agree with you on the beeswax and food safe oil. That's what I used for all kids toys that are likely to find their way into tiny mouths.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi Barb, I am certainly no expert, but here is a good article from Highlands Woodworking that is a good read.





__





Ask the Staff | Safe Wood Finishes


Safe Wood Finishes - Highland Woodworking provides free tips on finding a safe woodfinish for your turning project.



www.highlandwoodworking.com





Here is one excerpt from it:

Once the solvent that carries the "solids" part of the finish has evaporated and the finish is fully cured (no more finish smell when you take a whiff with your nose next to the finish), the coating is safe to come into contact with food or the mouth.

The solvents in a finish, in its uncured liquid state, are a different issue. Some of the products labeled as a "Salad Bowl" finish have poisonous solvents (paint thinner) in them. But once the thinner evaporates, the coating you are left with is often cured tung oil/alkyd resins (varnish). While varnish is not intended to be eaten, if you should ingest some bits from chopping food on your counter top with the cured finish, you may eat small amounts of the inert material. Consider it unappetizing, but not inedible from a food safety-standpoint.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Barb (Aug 3, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Hi Barb, I am certainly no expert, but here is a good article from Highlands Woodworking that is a good read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! :)


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 3, 2020)

Very nice Barb, good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 3, 2020)

My neighbor is always asking for shot glasses, for those I just use mineral oil. Its readily available so someone can maintain it with ease. I imagine it would work wonderfully with a mortar and pestle such as yours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 3, 2020)

Another oil finish I've started using is called "Walrus Oil." No, it's not made from walrus fat. That's the brand name for a beeswax, mineral oil, coconut oil with Vitamin E added. I'm not kidding. https://www.amazon.com/WALRUS-OIL-C...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

It's very thin but really leaves a nice feel to the wood and it soaks in as well as anything I've used.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 3, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Another oil finish I've started using is called "Walrus Oil." No, it's not made from walrus fat. That's the brand name for a beeswax, mineral oil, coconut oil with Vitamin E added. I'm not kidding. https://www.amazon.com/WALRUS-OIL-C...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl
> 
> It's very thin but really leaves a nice feel to the wood and it soaks in as well as anything I've used.


I see another purchase in my future lol.


----------

